# I need an engineer to interview for my POE project



## OrionElHunter (Oct 12, 2017)

Hello, I'm a 10th grader at Nansemond River Highschool and I'm currently in the Project Lead The Way Engineering program there. We have a project which is to find a engineer for us to interview and talk about. It would make me so happy if someone could get back to me and I ask you some questions that is required by the assignment. Thank you 

My email is XXXXXX.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi @OrionElHunter! Welcome to the boards.

A few things, firstly, never post your email publicly on this forum. I've edited your post to remove it.

Secondly, your involvement in your high school's program sounds awesome! It's great to see engineering being introduced to high schoolers and even younger kids. A question, have you tried to research any engineering firms in your town or area? That might be a good place to start to find someone you could meet with in person, if that's what you are trying to do. I'm sure that if you reached out saying exactly what you said here to enough firms, you'd get at least one who would be willing to help you out!

Otherwise, I imagine someone here would be willing to help if your questions could be answered over private messages here. Are you looking for any specific engineering discipline? Most  typical disciplines are well represented here (i.e. mechanical, structural, transportation, water resources, electrical, etc.).

Lastly, what is the timeframe for your assignment?


----------



## OrionElHunter (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi, I'm so sorry about posting my email xD. I actually haven't tried finding anyone in my area because it seems it would be more convenient to find and interview someone virtually. The questions can definitely be answered over private message. Im really interested in civil engineering so it would be awesome if I had someone to engineer in that field. But the point of this assignment is for us to explore and see what being an engineer is like in general, so I'd be fine with any discipline. The due date for this is November 2nd


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi again, @OrionElHunter! I moved your thread over to a slightly better location for it, the General Engineering forum.

Well, let's see, do you have a preference for a type of civil engineering? It can be broken down into several types of disciplines. The main ones are transportation, geotechnical, water resources, environmental, structural, and construction.

I work myself in the structural engineering industry, but we have people from the rest of the disciplines I mentioned on here as well.


----------



## OrionElHunter (Oct 12, 2017)

I actually never thought about different types of civil engineering. I always thought they did _all_ of those things you listed. I just read the description of all of them and I think I would prefer structural civil engineering. And thanks, I was having a hard time trying to figure out where to post this.


----------



## BrandonN (Oct 15, 2017)

I need an engineer to interview for a project in my POE class as well.

If any engineer within these forums is willing to take the time to answer a few questions about your job, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 20, 2017)

OEH and BN, how many questions do you have and how long do you think the questions would take an Engineer to answer?


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 20, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> OEH and BN, how many questions do you have and how long do you think the questions would take an Engineer to answer?


I'm taking care of @OrionElHunter's questions! Perhaps you can help out @BrandonN!


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 20, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> I'm taking care of @OrionElHunter's questions! Perhaps you can help out @BrandonN!


Huh?  What?  My internet connection is breaking up, come again?  Huh?  What was that?  I didn't quite get that.  Poor connection......  breaking.......  up......

Ok.  Even though I have no idea what a POE is, I'll sign up.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 20, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> Ok.  Even though I have no idea what a POE is, I'll sign up.


I'm actually not sure what it stands for myself, but I'm lead to believe it stands for Principles of Engineering.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 23, 2017)

Hey, @OrionElHunter! I just sent you my responses to your questions. Let me know if you didn't receive them!


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 6, 2017)

What happened to @BrandonN?


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 6, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> What happened to @BrandonN?


No clue! I got my questions sent to me from Orion and answered them a week or two ago.


----------

